# Haysavers?



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I was watching my cows eat a round bale this morning, its dry 3rd crop so real short hay. They loved it but seemed to be dropping almost as much as they were eating. I use just a basic bale feeder ring. I've been looking at the various hay saver type feeders, what do you use, how much was it, and would you buy it again?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you. I currently use a 8' bale ring. I have been lookingat some type of hay saver for the last couple months but haven't pulled the tripper yet.

I like the looks of the J & L Haysaver http://www.jlhaysavers.com/our-products.html It looks like there list price is around $1,100 if there website is accurate.

I also called Steinway http://www.steinwayequipment.com/bale_feeders.html Their 8'x8' feeder was $1,385

I drove by a local dealer the other day and noticed a feeder similar to the J & L, it looked to be galvinized though with a tire base. There price on it was in the $1,100 range also.

I'm having a hard time justifying the cost for my small herd.

I know someone who has a J & L and they really like it. They said it really cut down on hay waste. My neighbot made his own cone type feeder out of a regular bale ring & some old freestall barn dividers & it works good for him.

I'm still leaning towards trying to make something up myself for now just to see how I like it. I need to see what I have laying around though.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

One of my dealers has the haysavers at 1395. That's a bit steep. I was checking into the drop in cones, the price seems better but Plymouth Industries doesn't have a dealer closer than PA.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://gobobpipe.com/goBobOrangeOxHayConserverBaleFeeder.htm#hayConserverBaleFeederHayMonster


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I use a wagon feeder it holds 3 bales and they have to go through 2 sets of bars to get it they dont waste much


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Dill said:


> One of my dealers has the haysavers at 1395. That's a bit steep. I was checking into the drop in cones, the price seems better but Plymouth Industries doesn't have a dealer closer than PA.


The co-op I work for handles the Plymouth feeders. We sell the 8' bale ring for $399 and the cone insert for $369. Keep in mind that we have had these in inventory for close to 2 years so prices at other dealers maybe be higher. Our prices do not adjust until we get in more product.

Ryan


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

We use the feeder wagons to. In Early October we had a killer storm. I loaded the feeder wagons and pulled them into tree belts and river bottom and never lost a animal. This may not have been the case with less movable feeders. I fall calve which makes even more a God thing that they all survived. Mel


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My neighbor is interested in the JL Haysaver. I will be the one loading hay into it.
Stupid question: Do you dump the round bale flat side down into the cone?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've got a buddy who is going to whip up a couple drop in cones. It'll be interesting to see how they work. I think there is a market for them around here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Local machine shop mkes some cone type feeders,they make to rings also.Last ones I bought were $900.It's probably been 5-6 yrs ago and they are still in good shape.

I figure they pay for them selves in less then a yr on hay saveings.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anybody use the gobobpipe feeders?


----------

